# Double Days Announced



## TinCan782 (Sep 23, 2019)

October 1 - November 16
https://www.amtrak.com/DoubleDays?cmp=wsp-FallPromo2019-HPCardV1-AGR-Promo


----------



## Maglev (Sep 23, 2019)

Just in time for the Gathering!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 23, 2019)

Maglev said:


> Just in time for the Gathering!



Except I used points for all my trains except the FTW-OKC segment. 
And that’s the only trip I currently have planned during that time. I have a trip this Weds which is too early.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 23, 2019)

I lucked out. I have 2 trips (with a total of 10 segments) during that time period (assuming that none of the named or yet to be named storms interfere with my plans).


----------



## TinCan782 (Sep 23, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I lucked out. I have 2 trips (with a total of 10 segments) during that time period (assuming that none of the named or yet to be named storms interfere with my plans).


Nice. I've got 6600 miles ( 5 segments) of sleeper bedroom booked during that period!


----------



## pennyk (Sep 23, 2019)

FrensicPic said:


> Nice. I've got 6600 miles ( 5 segments) of sleeper bedroom booked during that period!



I have 4 bedrooms, 4 roomettes and 2 coach reservations booked during that period.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 23, 2019)

And of _course_ this lands later than normal this year and my run yesterday and today gets missed. Sigh... ;-)


----------



## chakk (Sep 23, 2019)

Received email today from Amtrak for new travel booked thru mid-November gets double points accrued.


----------



## tim49424 (Sep 23, 2019)

As reported here:

https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/double-days-announced.76169/#post-817923

MODERATOR NOTE: the new thread was merged with the existing thread


----------



## neroden (Sep 23, 2019)

I've got at least eight sleeper trips scheduled in this period, though I've been trying to use up my points.


----------



## Winecliff Station (Sep 23, 2019)

So if travel is already booked for days during that time period, do I have to cancel and rebook?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 23, 2019)

Winecliff Station said:


> So if travel is already booked for days during that time period, do I have to cancel and rebook?


No, you do not have to rebook. All you have to do is sign up for the promotion and travel during the period. It does not matter when the reservation was made.


----------

